# on order :)



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

4 to 6 days is going to kill me I'm not good at waiting.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my tracking number, no delivery date set yet


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ordered late last night, was shipped from Texas today. The TSN shows up in my account with a notice telling me to wait 24 hours for activation. 

4-6 business days. Ugh. Hope it manages to somehow gets here by Friday.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

just got picked up by UPS and I'll have by Friday.

Not much worse than Amazon Prime, though I totally would've sprung for the 3.99 overnight to get it tomorrow. oh well. Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Just ordered from Weaknees. I can wait.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Scheduled Delivery:
Friday, 08/23/2013, By End of Day

Oh thank goodness, they won't sit on it all weekend. Lol.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope to have mine by the weekend


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ditto. Ordered a base and Pro online this afternoon and got shipping notices. Never had a box from TiVo take more than 3 days, so I'm cautiously optimistic I'll have them this week.


----------



## mike123abc (Apr 9, 2010)

I was on the fence about ordering but when they through in a free TiVo stream and free shipping, I went for it...


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I can't believe I'm going to whine about this, but hey - this is a forum on the Internet, so here goes:

I ordered a Roamio today. I ordered with standard free shipping, which I expected to take five day, which I figured would take me until next Tuesday, assuming they would not ship until tomorrow at the earliest, and that Sundays didn't count. TiVo, to their credit, actually shipped the order today! UPS, to their credit, show that it should be delivered Friday. Yay, right? Sadly, I'm going to be out of town until the following Friday. [Robbers, take note - others will be home...]

I now have to PAY UPS EXTRA to have them hold the package beyond this Friday, or to have them ship it next Friday!

I can't believe I'm b*tching about this...


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I called and changed mine to 2 day I"m not good at waiting,,,, Shipping tomorrow I HOPE to have it by Friday


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Ditto. Ordered a base and Pro online this afternoon and got shipping notices. Never had a box from TiVo take more than 3 days, so I'm cautiously optimistic I'll have them this week.


Wow! Just checked and mine are scheduled to be here Thursday! So, ground shipping for me == Two day air, but at no extra charge. 

Taking Friday off to play ... 

:up::up::up:


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Friday by end of day. Just need to pick up a multi stream cc by then.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Wanted the base model, until I found out it was not full sized and OTA is useless for me since you can use it AT THE SAME TIME as cable. Then for more storage and [currently useless] Stream I was torn between the Plus and the rip-off-Pro.

I must be an idiot. I just ordered a Pro with Lifetime and max warranty. I don't even know if it will work with PyTiVo yet, AND I am throwing away OTA. I don't need 6 tuners, and I certainly don't need 450 hours of storage. Yeesh, this is what happens when I stay up too late. I am just tired of trying to decide what to do- and TV is one of those few things I will splurge on.

At least it is free shipping.


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thursday by the end of the day here. Pretty hyped.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JohnnyO said:


> I can't believe I'm going to whine about this, but hey - this is a forum on the Internet, so here goes:
> 
> I ordered a Roamio today. I ordered with standard free shipping, which I expected to take five day, which I figured would take me until next Tuesday, assuming they would not ship until tomorrow at the earliest, and that Sundays didn't count. TiVo, to their credit, actually shipped the order today! UPS, to their credit, show that it should be delivered Friday. Yay, right? Sadly, I'm going to be out of town until the following Friday. [Robbers, take note - others will be home...]
> 
> ...


If others will be home, why would you need to change delivery of the package? If you're a UPS MyChoice Premium member, rescheduling shipments is free (becoming a premium member isn't free of course, but has other useful benefits if you get a lot of shipments by UPS).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Shipments originating in Fort Worth, TX to arrive by end of day Thursday.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Shipped yesterday for delivery today! Yeah.

Thanks Amazon Prime!


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Ordered from Amazon before they ran out yesterday. Out for delivery today!!


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Mesquite, TX, United States 08/21/2013 12:34 A.M.	Departure Scan
Mesquite, TX, United States 08/20/2013 11:28 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Fort Worth, TX, United States 08/20/2013 10:34 P.M.	Departure Scan
08/20/2013 7:01 P.M.	Origin Scan
United States 08/20/2013 7:16 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 08/22/2013, By End of Day
Last Location:
Departed - Mesquite, TX, United States, Wednesday, 08/21/2013


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Mine is scheduled to arrive Thursday by end of day. Damn the wife for making plans Thursday night!! Will have to wait till Friday to get it up and running.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

ilovedvrs said:


> Mesquite, TX, United States 08/21/2013 12:34 A.M.	Departure Scan
> Mesquite, TX, United States 08/20/2013 11:28 P.M.	Arrival Scan
> Fort Worth, TX, United States 08/20/2013 10:34 P.M.	Departure Scan
> 08/20/2013 7:01 P.M.	Origin Scan
> ...


I saw your truck it just went by my house!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Does Weakness ship from their location in CA, or somewhere a little more centrally located?

It'll be a long wait for me if its coming UPS ground all the way across the country. 

(ordered last night, no tracking number yet)


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

dswallow said:


> If others will be home, why would you need to change delivery of the package?


Only because the others who are home might need to be pestered to remember to take in a package on the front porch - assuming UPS/TiVo is not requiring a signature for the item. I will probably just go this route and make sure they grab the package when I get the email that it has shown up.

I don't really receive enough packages from UPS that need special treatment for me to sign up for MyChoice Premium.

I guess what I'm really whining about is that for a guy who doesn't usually travel much, I'm going to be out of town for a whole week beyond the point this TiVo will arrive, and I won't be able to try it out right away.

John


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just FYI, Amazon shows available stock for shipping the base Roamio again. They were sold out last night.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok Silly question does the roamio do MRV. I cant find it in any of the specs.... N/M found it thank you Google


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Surrealone said:


> Ok Silly question does the roamio do MRV. I cant find it in any of the specs.... N/M found it thank you Google


Yes.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

just got my shipping email from Weaknees


----------



## bucm4sko24wle2mi (Aug 17, 2009)

Excitement all around. YAY


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

So my TiVo left LA on 8/22 and there have been no updates since. Is the driver taking Route 66 Scenic route? Come on, man!!!


----------

